# Subtank Mini Question



## Darkwing (25/5/15)

Hi 

So I don't really post at all but always read up on the forums, anyways I've been happy so far with my vision spinner 2 and aerotank mini/emow, I mean it did a suffice job and was my last "upgrade". So anyways my backup battery broke and I noticed my vision spinner doesn't last as long as it use to, evidenced by the quick charging in recent months as well. 

So I've decided to get an eleaf 50w, watched a few reviews and seems like a good choice with good battery with my vision being backup while this is charging, I've also seen the Smok m80, not sure which one to get between the two but I don't think I'll need 80 watts of power anytime soon. 

Then I was looking at the subtank mini, I've got mostly all the kangertech mini products, anyways this is more of a bigger upgrade which I want to get, was looking at the plus but it's too huge and don't need a 7ml tank. Anyways just a question about the subtank mini, I read on quite a few websites, reviews etc that it's better to use 70/30 juice and lower nic level like 6mg or lower, thing is I have loads of juice I bought from vapour mountain like my favourite tropical ice, vm4 and Berry Blaze which is all 12mg. Would I be experiencing any big problems if I use these juices on the subtank mini (just from what I read from reviews about higher nic being bad) otherwise I'll just get the battery. 
And preferred wattage on the 0.5 OCC and the 1.2 OCC? 

And one other question does the drip tip heat up like burning hot, or too hot to vape on? The emow I have heats up way too easily so I had to change the mouthpiece to plastic or something. 

I'll probably look towards rba and with this tank seems like a good choice until I start with rba's. 

And also just wondering if making this upgrade to the eleaf 50w and subtank mini is a good choice? 

Thanks


----------



## Andre (25/5/15)

Higher nic is not bad in itself, the more effective devices just lead to faster uptake of nic by your body. And too much too fast can lead to headaches and nausea. 

Most would say that the Mini Subtank is more suited to direct lung hits and not mouth to lung hits. If you are comfortable with this, the subtank is a great device. Start off with the 1.2 OCC coils to prevent that nic overdose. The subtank also comes with a rebuildable base, which you can use when ready. Of course, if the 12 mg is too high, you can always dilute with PG or VG.

If not comfortable with direct to lung, maybe consider the Mini Aspire Nautilus in the mean time.

For your purposes I think the iStick 50W would be great. Awesome battery life of 4400 mAh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darkwing (25/5/15)

Okay I am more into direct lung hits so it shouldn't be an issue, and that's true I always dilute if it's too heavy. Maybe this could me move to a lower nic level eventually too, I've been on 12mg since I've started. And I do really the eleaf 50w. 
Okay thanks for your help

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (26/5/15)

Coming from a kayfun the airflow on the subtank mini is so much better for lung hits and it works brilliantly. I'm very happy with mine


----------



## HalfLifeZA (26/5/15)

my 2c..................
I use my SubTank mini for mouth to lung with no issues. I just changed the drip tip to a narrower one and keep the airflow at the middle setting. It works great that way. And when I want to go direct to lung, I just change the drip tip and open the airflow.
So IMO, the SubTank does both jobs brilliantly.


----------



## Darkwing (26/5/15)

I'm gonna place an order at the Puff Station later. Super excited


----------



## Keyaam (26/5/15)

Subtank mini is a great tank. Mine is married to an istick 50w. I charge it twice a week


----------



## Darkwing (28/5/15)

Okay got my goods and loaded some 12mg tropical ice into the subtank mini, and wow! first few drags are a bit tough but after that flavour, I was previously using it on my emow tank and could only get menthol effect and just a quick first drag off this new tank made such a huge difference in flavour and cloud, I don't think I can go higher than 13w with this juice tho, I knew it would be heavy with 12mg but I guess all those years of smoking camel definitely paid off lol.. I can handle it so far and taste is brilliant, maybe next juice I'll get 6mg but for now this is just perfect.. Best tank ever

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/15)

Darkwing said:


> Okay got my goods and loaded some 12mg tropical ice into the subtank mini, and wow! first few drags are a bit tough but after that flavour, I was previously using it on my emow tank and could only get menthol effect and just a quick first drag off this new tank made such a huge difference in flavour and cloud, I don't think I can go higher than 13w with this juice tho, I knew it would be heavy with 12mg but I guess all those years of smoking camel definitely paid off lol.. I can handle it so far and taste is brilliant, maybe next juice I'll get 6mg but for now this is just perfect.. Best tank ever



It's not the tank it's the juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

